# Plastic tank corner bracket glass lid holder



## sr20det (19 Jun 2017)

Anyone know where i can get these.  These came with the Pets at home tanks. And want some for a clearseal tank i have. 

Also ordered some straight ones already from the bay but keen on the corner ones which I cannot find.

Thanks in advance




Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (19 Jun 2017)

Dennerle do them for their nano cube.
Not sure what glass thickness they fit,and you'd need 2 sets to get 4 corners.


----------



## sr20det (19 Jun 2017)

Yeah. Looking for 4 for each corner.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juraj C. (19 Jun 2017)

Nelson said:


> Dennerle do them for their nano cube.
> Not sure what glass thickness they fit,and you'd need 2 sets to get 4 corners.



They fit glass 5mm thick and they fit quite tight.


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2017)

Thanks. Anyone have any links

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Jun 2017)

http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/aquariu...or-nano-cube-scaper-s-tank-4001615058963.html





The first 2 are 90° but have an open corner it seems. Looks like they are designed for the nano's curved front corner..

It's "Dennerle DEN-5896" for spare part order number..


----------



## zozo (20 Jun 2017)

Also found these in black, where available at several German aquarium shops, but out of stock.. It was a China product as far as i could research them..


 
You might be lucky with searching glass corner protectors ( or maybe plastic corner protectors) to find simmular designs in an totaly different direction.


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/aquariu...or-nano-cube-scaper-s-tank-4001615058963.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah mine not curved but would work i guess

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> Also found these in black, where available at several German aquarium shops, but out of stock.. It was a China product as far as i could research them..
> 
> 
> 
> You might be lucky with searching glass corner protectors ( or maybe plastic corner protectors) to find simmular designs in an totaly different direction.


Have looked Ukon both Amazon and ebay. Various combinations in names. Found straight so Ordered some straight ones from china. Just couldn't find corner. So wait is not an issue.  Will check again maybe world wide ebay etc

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Jun 2017)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pc...ector-Edging-Guard-Cover-For/32758389131.html

Softies  so babies can chew the table corner..  Design is simmular, only glass thikness is a ?, i guess 4mm will do fine.


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pc...ector-Edging-Guard-Cover-For/32758389131.html
> 
> Softies  so babies can chew the table corner..  Design is simmular, only glass thikness is a ?, i guess 4mm will do fine.


Will look further on the website. Thanks. Solid plastic would be ideal as gives me a lil more confidence on keeping the glass up weight wise etc. But never thought of checking aliexpress

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Jun 2017)

Banggood.com is another one to find the oddest gadgets..


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2017)

High Quality4Pcs 6/8mm Clear Aquarium Tank Clear Plastic Clips Glass Cover Strong Support Holders
http://s.aliexpress.com/6ZFRvuey 
(from AliExpress Android)

Ordered these last week. Well similar. So have these on route

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

